# PCGH-Leserpreis: GPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserpreis: GPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserpreis: GPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 steht fest


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

Wurd ja auch mal zeit, das Nvidia den ersten Platz räumt.
Mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht.


----------



## Jami (7. Februar 2009)

INTEL wohl kaum, solange sie nicht LArabee rausgebracht haben


----------



## Duplex (7. Februar 2009)

Sobald die HD4970 kommt, müsste Nvidia die Preise für die GTX285 auf 250-270 € reduzieren.

Vorrausgesetzt die Leistung von ATI stimmt!


----------



## Nuklon (7. Februar 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> INTEL wohl kaum, solange sie nicht LArabee rausgebracht haben


Ich denke da eher an die LGA1155/56 Prozessoren mit integrierter Grafik


----------



## Ultrawoach (7. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch ATI/AMD! Freut mich, für diesen doch momentan sehr "angeschlagenen" Konzern


----------



## TK-XXL (7. Februar 2009)

Nen Schritt noch vorn.Hoffentlich kommt erstmal keiner nach hinten mehr.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2009)

Das AMD diese Wahl gewinnt war mir schon von Anfang an klar, nicht weil sie die schnellsten Chips gebaut haben, sondern weil sie Chips für den Normalverbraucher zu annehmbaren Preisen gebaut haben, deshalb der Erfolg der Grafikkarten von AMD. Momentan hat AMD einfach das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis ! Es bringt meiner Meinung nach nämlich nichts wenn man die "Ultra brutalo schnellen Grafikkarten" entwickelt und sie sich am Ende niemand leisten kann. AMD hat den 1.Platz zurecht verdient  ! NVidia hat immerhin einen guten 2.Platz und das ist auch mal schön so,...

Erstaunt bin ich darüber das es Intel überhaupt in die Liste geschafft hat,... !!

Mfg


----------



## RTW112 (7. Februar 2009)

amd/ati alles gute für das jahr 2009. weiss jemand wenn die s3 Via karten in deutschland erhältlich sind? würde gern mal so ne karte testen. besonders jetzt wo die 580gt rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2009)

Momentan gibt es von S3 die 430GT, 440GTX und 530GT/540GT, ich glaube die von dir gesuchte ist noch nicht erhältlich, kann mich aber auch irren,...

Versuchs doch mal hier  : Google ist dein Freund -

Mfg


----------



## sniggerz (7. Februar 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Das AMD diese Wahl gewinnt war mir schon von Anfang an klar, nicht weil sie die schnellsten Chips gebaut haben, sondern weil sie Chips für den Normalverbraucher zu annehmbaren Preisen gebaut haben, deshalb der Erfolg der Grafikkarten von AMD. Momentan hat AMD einfach das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis ! Es bringt meiner Meinung nach nämlich nichts wenn man die "Ultra brutalo schnellen Grafikkarten" entwickelt und sie sich am Ende niemand leisten kann. AMD hat den 1.Platz zurecht verdient  ! NVidia hat immerhin einen guten 2.Platz und das ist auch mal schön so,...
> 
> Erstaunt bin ich darüber das es Intel überhaupt in die Liste geschafft hat,... !!
> 
> Mfg




Dem hab ich nix beizufügen. Volles D.I.T.O. !


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2009)

ATI hat es dieses Jahr wirklich verdient


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Februar 2009)

Für mich bleibt S3 der Hersteller des Jahres, und zwar deswegen weil sie es geschafft haben an die grossen Hersteller anzuschliessen. Zwar ist im Punkt Verfügbarkeit nen minus, aber wenn man bedenkt das S3 (Via) mit einem Bruchteil des Bugdes daherkommt und trotzdem ihre Chips entwickelt haben, welche ja mit der Hd3450 z.B. konkurieren können, schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## derpuster (7. Februar 2009)

herzlichen glühstrumpf an amd/ati.
hatte auch schon of ne ati im rechner und war immer mit der leistung zufrieden. es waren die rage128, die radeon9800 und die 1900xtx.
alle waren sie zu ihrer zeit richtig gute teile.
habe jetzt ne 8800gtx drin und bin damit aber auch zufrieden und warte jetzt auf eine wirklich deutlich schnellere single-gpu karte. da ist mir das, was jetzt auf dem markt ist noch nicht schnell genug bzw. würde sich das rausschmeißen der 8800gtx jetzt nicht lohnen. ob es dann ATI oder NVIDIA wird, wird sich zeigen. der bessere wird gewinnen


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2009)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> welche ja mit der Hd3450 z.B. konkurieren können, schon bemerkenswert.


Naja wirklich schnell ist die Karte ja nicht bzw. schwer ist das ja nicht da mit zu halten, ich denke der größere Anteil am Markt wird über den Gamerbereich entschieden, wo diese Karte nun mal nicht einzuordnen ist. S3 würde sich momentan aber gut in einem HTPC machen, allein dafür weil sie Stromsparer ist und gute Features mitbringt, die andere in der Preisklasse nicht aufzeigen können,...
Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, VIA alias S3 würde ich ein Comeback auf jeden Fall gönnen, allein deswegen um mal wieder mehr Vielfalt auf den momentan festgefahrenen Markt zu bringen,... !

Mfg


----------



## AMDSpider (7. Februar 2009)

Ein würdiger 1. Platz! Weiter so!


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Februar 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Naja wirklich schnell ist die Karte ja nicht bzw. schwer ist das ja nicht da mit zu halten, ich denke der größere Anteil am Markt wird über den Gamerbereich entschieden, wo diese Karte nun mal nicht einzuordnen ist. S3 würde sich momentan aber gut in einem HTPC machen, allein dafür weil sie Stromsparer ist und gute Features mitbringt, die andere in der Preisklasse nicht aufzeigen können,...
> Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, VIA alias S3 würde ich ein Comeback auf jeden Fall gönnen, allein deswegen um mal wieder mehr Vielfalt auf den momentan festgefahrenen Markt zu bringen,... !
> 
> Mfg


 
Da geb ich dir recht, Ich würde es S3/Via wünschen das sie Erfolg haben. Auf jedenfall haben sie was besseres bisher als Intel zu bieten


----------



## Das Daub (7. Februar 2009)

Ich gratuliere AMD für den Erfolg .
AMD hat es verdient .
Mit dem Phenom 2 sieht es auch gut aus .
Ich hoffe das AMD so schnell wie möglich wieder schwarze Zahlen schreibt und das 2009 das Jahr von AMD wird .


----------



## danoc1 (7. Februar 2009)

Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das AMD so schnell wie möglich wieder schwarze Zahlen schreibt und das 2009 das Jahr von AMD wird .


----------



## mrwichtel (7. Februar 2009)

Ich wette wenn man 3dfx zur Wahl gestellt hätte, wären die auf Platz 3 gekommen! 


Hat sich AMD verdient, hab meine hd4870 512 mb richtig lieb!


----------



## redbull320 (7. Februar 2009)

AMD hat aufgeholt  gw


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Februar 2009)

mrwichtel schrieb:


> Ich wette wenn man 3dfx zur Wahl gestellt hätte, wären die auf Platz 3 gekommen!
> 
> 
> Hat sich AMD verdient, hab meine hd4870 512 mb richtig lieb!



Ich meine Sapphire HD4870 /512 auch.

AMD hat sich aber auch mühe gegeben.Der Lohn ist korrekt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ATI hat es dieses Jahr wirklich verdient



Ja, finde ich auch 

Die HD4xxx war P/L technisch ja der Oberhammer!


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Februar 2009)

War kla das der AMD der beste hersteller war, die HD4xxx Serie ist wider mit NV gleichgezogen. Nvidia hat letztes Jahr kein großen Sprung gemacht.


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (7. Februar 2009)

überrascht mich wenig und erfreut mich zugleich 
AMD hats allen gezeigt mit der 4000er Serie


----------



## LJSilver (8. Februar 2009)

Was nützt mir die beste Karte, wenn der Treibersupport mies ist. AMD hat den Preis nicht verdient. Hab erst vor 2 Wochen frustriert die 4870 gegen eine GTX260-216 umgetauscht. Ich hatte das Zietterspiel bei ejdem neuen Spiel satt, ob es mit AMD auch läuft.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Februar 2009)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Was nützt mir die beste Karte, wenn der Treibersupport mies ist. AMD hat den Preis nicht verdient. Hab erst vor 2 Wochen frustriert die 4870 gegen eine GTX260-216 umgetauscht. Ich hatte das Zietterspiel bei ejdem neuen Spiel satt, ob es mit AMD auch läuft.



Mein Gott, da hat AMD einmal mit nem Treiber ins Klo gegriffen und schon kommt das geheule,...NVidia hat auch schon oft genug unausgereifte Treiber auf den Markt geschmissen,...! 
Davon kann jeder betroffen sein, aber das ist doch nie Zustand der auf Dauer anhält und spätestens mit einer neuen Version gefixt wird. 
Wenn NVidea mal wieder nen fehlerhaften Treiber veröffentlicht (was mit Sicherheit früher oder später passieren wird), wechselst du dann wieder zu AMD,...? Das wäre dann ein nie endender Teufelskreis in deinem Fall,... !

Mfg


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (8. Februar 2009)

Gönne AMD den Erfolg, hoffe mal das Nvidia mal die Augen aufgehen  Ganz klar verdienter Sieg !


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Februar 2009)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Was nützt mir die beste Karte, wenn der Treibersupport mies ist. AMD hat den Preis nicht verdient. Hab erst vor 2 Wochen frustriert die 4870 gegen eine GTX260-216 umgetauscht. Ich hatte das Zietterspiel bei ejdem neuen Spiel satt, ob es mit AMD auch läuft.



Welches Spiel läuft den auf einer ATI nicht? Ich kenn keines... Die Treiber von beiden sind Müll, beide laufen bei mir nicht rund. Nichts im Vergleich zu den Treibern für meine X800 damals... Da hatte ich nie Probleme, anscheinend werden nicht nur Spiele verbuggter, sondern auch Treiber.


----------



## Gast20150401 (8. Februar 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Mein Gott, da hat AMD einmal mit nem Treiber ins Klo gegriffen und schon kommt das geheule,...NVidia hat auch schon oft genug unausgereifte Treiber auf den Markt geschmissen,...!
> Davon kann jeder betroffen sein, aber das ist doch nie Zustand der auf Dauer anhält und spätestens mit einer neuen Version gefixt wird.
> Wenn NVidea mal wieder nen fehlerhaften Treiber veröffentlicht (was mit Sicherheit früher oder später passieren wird), wechselst du dann wieder zu AMD,...? Das wäre dann ein nie endender Teufelskreis in deinem Fall,... !
> 
> Mfg



Nicht nur das.Bei N.Vidia sind die Systeme sogar teilweise komplett wegen ihren Treibern abgestürzt,das Problem hatte Ati eigentlich nie mit ihren Treibern. Und das jetzt mal nur bei Crysis AF net geht,ist wohl ne lächerlichkeit die man vernachlässigen kann.

Ich jedenfalls habe keine,absolut keine Probleme mit meiner Ati HD4870.


----------



## UrmelMT (8. Februar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel läuft den auf einer ATI nicht? Ich kenn keines... Die Treiber von beiden sind Müll, beide laufen bei mir nicht rund. Nichts im Vergleich zu den Treibern für meine X800 damals... Da hatte ich nie Probleme, anscheinend werden nicht nur Spiele verbuggter, sondern auch Treiber.


Ich würde eher sagen es sind nicht immer die Treiber die einen zum Wahnsinn teiben können. sonder die misserabel programmierten Spiele in letzter Zeit: GTAIV, Crysis, Gothic 3 mehr fallen mir im augenblick nicht ein. Und die laufen weder auf AMD noch NV Grafikkarten rund


----------



## LJSilver (8. Februar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel läuft den auf einer ATI nicht? Ich kenn keines... Die Treiber von beiden sind Müll, beide laufen bei mir nicht rund. Nichts im Vergleich zu den Treibern für meine X800 damals... Da hatte ich nie Probleme, anscheinend werden nicht nur Spiele verbuggter, sondern auch Treiber.



GTA4 lief erst mit dem 8.12 er Treiber so einigermaßen gut (1,5 Monate nach Kauf des Spiels und es lag erwiesenermaßen nicht an R* sondern am AMD-Treiber), bei Mirror's Edge kleinere Grafikbugs und kein PhysX. Fürs Blu-ray gucken ist das bei AMD wie inner Lotterie: Läuft, läuft nicht. Aktuell läuft der 9.1er wieder nicht mit Total Media Theatre. Davon hatte ich einfach die Schnautze voll. Die GTX260 läuft auf anhieb überall.


----------



## UrmelMT (8. Februar 2009)

LJSilver schrieb:


> GTA4 lief erst mit dem 8.12 er Treiber so einigermaßen gut (1,5 Monate nach Kauf des Spiels und es lag erwiesenermaßen nicht an R* sondern am AMD-Treiber), bei Mirror's Edge kleinere Grafikbugs und kein PhysX. Fürs Blu-ray gucken ist das bei AMD wie inner Lotterie: Läuft, läuft nicht. Aktuell läuft der 9.1er wieder nicht mit Total Media Theatre. Davon hatte ich einfach die Schnautze voll. Die GTX260 läuft auf anhieb überall.


Bei GTAIV lag es ausschließlich an der Programmierung durch Rockstar ,denn mit dem ersten Patch war der Fehler beseitigt. Auch kann ich deine anderen Fehler nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Kann ja sein das dir noch was einfällt die ATI-Treiber schlecht zu machen (wundert mich nur das keiner mehr mit Linux daherkommt). Außerdem wenn man die Foren durchguckt kamm es bei NV und ATI-Hardware bei GTAIV zu massiven Problemen.(GTAVI das wohl am schlechtesten für den PC programmierten Spielen nach Gothic 3 der letzten Zeit)
Außerdem wäre es vielleicht einmal ganz interessant wieviele Communitymidglieder ein Bluraylaufwerk im Rechner haben um dein Problem nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## LJSilver (8. Februar 2009)

UrmelMT schrieb:


> Bei GTAIV lag es ausschließlich an der Programmierung durch Rockstar ,denn mit dem ersten Patch war der Fehler beseitigt.



Nein, GTA4 Version 1.0 läuft mit 8.12 und 9.1 ohne Probleme.

Meine ATI-Geschichte geht ja noch weiter zurück. Ich hatte mal ne X1600 mit HDMI damals vor 2 Jahren oder so im HTPC im Wohnzimmer. Ich habe ca. ein halbes Jahr lang einen speziellen Treiber für HDMI nehmen müssen, weil kein Catalyst die Ausgabe für HDMI hinbekommen hat. Nach nem halben Jahr lief fast kein Spiel mehr ordentlich mit dem steinalten Treiber, so dass ich notgedrungen auf ne GF8600 ausgewichen bin, die natürlich absolut problemlos lief.

Zum Blu-ray-Problem:

ArcSoft Forums: Catalyst 9.1 and .129


----------



## UrmelMT (8. Februar 2009)

LJSilver schrieb:


> Nein, GTA4 Version 1.0 läuft mit 8.12 und 9.1 ohne Probleme.
> 
> Meine ATI-Geschichte geht ja noch weiter zurück. Ich hatte mal ne X1600 mit HDMI damals vor 2 Jahren oder so im HTPC im Wohnzimmer. Ich habe ca. ein halbes Jahr lang einen speziellen Treiber für HDMI nehmen müssen, weil kein Catalyst die Ausgabe für HDMI hinbekommen hat. Nach nem halben Jahr lief fast kein Spiel mehr ordentlich mit dem steinalten Treiber, so dass ich notgedrungen auf ne GF8600 ausgewichen bin, die natürlich absolut problemlos lief.
> 
> ...


Mit einer HD3870 hättest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht diese Probleme gehabt. Eine uralte x1600 mit einer GF8600 zu vergleichen finde ich schaon etwas abwegig. Zwischen beiden GraKa liegen Welten. (dx9 gegen dx10)


----------



## iso139 (8. Februar 2009)

es geht doch imm grund4e nur um amd und nvdia immer
ich frage mich ob es noch irwan ma einen 3 großen geben wird
aber amn hat ja an 3dfx gehn wie das enden kann
ma gucken was intel ma so mit labrre macht wie immer das auch geschrieben wird


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

> [...] in den nächsten Tagen auch unter pcgameshardware.de veröffentlichen. *Den CPU-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 ist übrigens Intel*.



Nana, da haben wir's wieder mit der Grammatik^^  

Aber ich freu mich für AMD, die haben das auch verdient! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Februar 2009)

LJSilver schrieb:


> GTA4 lief erst mit dem 8.12 er Treiber so einigermaßen gut (1,5 Monate nach Kauf des Spiels und es lag erwiesenermaßen nicht an R* sondern am AMD-Treiber), bei Mirror's Edge kleinere Grafikbugs und kein PhysX. Fürs Blu-ray gucken ist das bei AMD wie inner Lotterie: Läuft, läuft nicht. Aktuell läuft der 9.1er wieder nicht mit Total Media Theatre. Davon hatte ich einfach die Schnautze voll. Die GTX260 läuft auf anhieb überall.



Welchen Treiber hast du denn genommen? Den 8.7? Bei mir laufen ALLE Spiele ohne Probleme, auch Mirror's Edge. Und das die 4000er bei Mirror's Edge kein PhysX können, liegt auch sicher nicht am Treiber. Ob GTA4 läuft ist eh Glückssache. Das Problem bei GTA4 ist halt der Entwickler. Ich frag mich sowieso, warum das so kleingeredet wird. Das ist locker schlimmer als Gothic 3, und das wurde Enttäuschung des Jahres und was weiß ich alles, und von allen in Grund und Boden gebasht. Bei GTA4 ist es aber ganz normal, das bei einem viertel der Käufer das Spiel garnicht oder schlecht und ohne Texturen läuft. D.h. wenn man nach der mehrwöchigen Installation noch Bock drauf hat.


----------



## Sintharas (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn den Preis ein Hersteller verdient hätte, dann 3dfx 
Ich finds schade, dass die Pleite gemacht haben...
Ein dritter im Markt würde dem Preisdruck auch nicht schlecht tun 
Solange Intel seine Finger da weg lässt... wenn Larrabee mit dem gleichen Eifer wie die (schrottigen) Onboard-Grafiken gemacht werden, sollen sie es lassen


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2009)

Spiegelt sich wohl auch das Notebook-GPU-Debakel wider, dass nVIDIA es dieses Mal nicht geschafft hat. Finde es aber ganz ok, dass ATi diesmal die Nase vorne hat.


----------

